# Samsung galaxy S2, edit, enable autofill



## sleves

I'm usually good w/ computer and phone problems but I can't figure this out
How do edit, enable autofill on Samsung Galaxy S2, probably simple but not when you don't know what to do.
:ermm::banghead::nonono:
model SPH-D170
android version 4.0.4
baseband version S710.10S.F127
kernel version 3.0.15-1127689
[email protected] #3
SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 27 18:24:35 KST 2012
Build number IMM76I.FI27
Hardware version D710.10


----------



## supercowboy

i am not so sure, but i think you can find it under settings, input and select the keyboard. after that there must be a settings menue


----------

